# Caught a nice pike this weekend



## huntingguy (May 16, 2005)

Was fishing off shore with a sucker and slip bobber, caught a 28" fish (Biggest I have caught on this lake in many years). Started bringing in the sucker, i fealt a 'tap tap' on the rod tip, opened up the bail.. Let it go out for 30 seconds and set the hook. Was like reeling in a log until it got to the pier and ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ she ran, finally got it up.. Anyways it's a fish I am proud of :beer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go and congratulations, huntinguy! A lot of people don't like to catch pike, but heck, they are plentiful, grow fast, put up a good fight, fun to catch, and when properly boned out, taste every bit as good as walleyes! I love fishing just about any kind of fish but especially in the spring (who was the smart guy that said - even a bad day fishing beats a good day at work!) Could say that for hunting, too! 
Again, congratulations! Sounds like you are "hooked" on pike!


----------

